# Jennifer Love Hewitt | HDTV | Shower Scene from Ghost Whisperer | 76 MB



## Luna (2 Okt. 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/154227867/Jennifer_Love_Hewitt_HDTV_MPEG2_Shower_scene_Ghost_Whisperer_by_Kitt_5000.mpg.html

credit to kitt5000


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2010)

ich würde gern mit ihr duschen


----------



## casi29 (18 Dez. 2010)

...wer will das nicht?!?


----------

